# How do I use Peg MGF with IGF-1 LR3?



## BoatsN'Hoes (Apr 6, 2014)

My next IGF-1 LR3 cycle starts in 2 weeks and I want to work in Peg MGF. I want to focus on two muscles, and my IGF-1 LR3 cycle consists of pinning 80mcg Monday, Tuesday, Thursday, and Friday, post workout. The muscles I want to pin Peg MGF to are worked out on Tuesday and Thursday. How should I work in MGF and how should my cycle look?


----------



## JJB1 (Apr 7, 2014)

They both compete for the same receptors and both are active long duration. I wonder if there are enough receptors to accept both concurrently? Perhaps use igf1-Lr3 preworkout and peg-mgf post workout, each administered in micro doses in the muscles trained or about to be trained, eod only. I would imagine the pump would be incredible and recovery dramatically fast!!!


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Apr 7, 2014)

Yeah I aware that they use the same receptors and I read that it should be used 1-2 times a week and that its shelf life is only 15mins in your body but once it settles in ~15mins that it's active for like 3 days. However I don't know how to use it in conjunction with IGF-1 LR3. How many muscles can you hit a day with this MGF? I'm also a little confused on dosages because MGF doses are different than Peg MGF and is dosage dependent on a specific muscles? In other words does the size of the muscle have any impact on the dosage?


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Apr 8, 2014)

I've read that since they both do compete for the same receptors but it's not recommended that you use them in conjunction because the IGF-1 LR3 will over power the PEG MFG. Anyone ran IGF-1 LR3 and PEG MGF? Did you feel that the IGF-1 LR3 over powered the MGF and taking them in conjunction wasn't worth it? I see some write ups say that you want to run IGF-1 LR3 for a month and for your month off you run Peg MGF but since they compete for the same receptors, wouldn't you just be down regulating the receptors on that specific muscle that you use the MGF on?


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Apr 8, 2014)

Okay still waiting feedback from my last post but I've figured out that if I'm gonna run IGF-1 LR3 and Peg MGF that I'm going to do the following: 
-Run my IGF-1 LR3 on Monday, Tuesday, Thursday and Friday pinning 80 mcg SubQ ~30 mins after my MGF pin.
-The desired muscles are trained on Tuesday and Thursday so I will pin 100 mcg IM into the two shoulder muscles. I know 200 mcg bilaterally is the normal protocol but the two muscles I'm pinning are kinda small and I'll adjust the dosage if needed or pin 200 mcg bilaterally the second week to figure out the best dosage for me.
So does this sound good?


----------



## JJB1 (Apr 8, 2014)

Keep us updated on your progress. It sounds like a solid protocol.


----------

